# Oil for power stroke



## Sartorikid (Aug 28, 2012)

What type of oil do most of you use in your diesel engines?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Running bulk 15w-40 conventional here at work. Just make sure its a cj4 spec for the newer engines or it will void a factory warranty.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I use Amsoil in my 7.3. been running it for the last 50k or so


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

A lot of my friends run that rotella herd its good


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I run Valvoline true blue 15w 40 year round in my 7.3.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

Motorcraft 15w40 and Racor filters


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

dieselboy01;1493126 said:


> I run Valvoline true blue 15w 40 year round in my 7.3.


same here.
495,000 miles on the 88 7.3 now without any problems, and 180,000 on the 02 7.3


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Diesel approved motor oil of the proper viscosity for the projected temps?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Rotella seems to be the big one for diesels.


I switched from the 15w40 rotella (truck used it from the P.O. bought it new) conventional to the 5w40 synthetic. It's designed for heavy trucks, so why wouldn't it work in my diesel..... It works just fine, and it warms up much quicker in the winter as well..


If I had any oil leaks, or it had 300k on it, I would have stayed with the conventional rotella,.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

15 40 rotella in my newer trucks and the non turbo 7.3 staight 30 wieght


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

15 40 summer 5w 40 winter for me.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

15-40 rotella in loaders and truck, summer and winter.


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

15w-40 valvoline premium blue here


----------



## Sartorikid (Aug 28, 2012)

I am kind of stuck on the Amsoil products. I have a friend though that uses Shell Rotella and has over 350k on his 98 F350. He swears by it.


----------



## dontgotsaclu (Jan 1, 2012)

they didn't make a 350 in 98, unless its an e350


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

5w40 shell synth on tired powerstroke during winter time. 15w40 shell during summer.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

dontgotsaclu;1494974 said:


> they didn't make a 350 in 98, unless its an e350


incorrect. they titled leftover 97 trucks as 98's and sold then in canada.

there are quite a few running around.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

another hand for 5w-40 rotella full syn.


----------



## dontgotsaclu (Jan 1, 2012)

tjctransport;1495068 said:


> incorrect. they titled leftover 97 trucks as 98's and sold then in canada.
> 
> there are quite a few running around.


something i didn't know, thanks


----------



## Sartorikid (Aug 28, 2012)

Correct his is actually a 1999 not a 98.....


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

If the truck has emissions it gets 5w-40 rotella T6 synthetic as it seams to take the extra heat from egr or regen better if its pre emissions 15-40 rotella walmart has the best prices most of the time. Biggest thing for any powerstroke is use factory oil filters not cheaper knock offs =


----------



## BCF250SD (Nov 16, 2011)

In my 6.0 I run caterpillar 15w40 in the summer and 10w30 in winter along with Fram/Donaldson/racor filters


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Rotella and a premium wix filter


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Baldwin is even better but wix is good but heck, anything is better than a fram


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Omg ford owner and I wouldn't even put a gram or motorcrap filter . Baldwin is cool but jmo wix is all I use even on my drag car


----------



## NewImgLwn&Lndsc (Mar 6, 2006)

15-40 rotella in the 7.3. Valvoline extreme blue synthetic and 2 bottles of rev x in the 6.0.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I use Rottella T 15w-40


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

Mobil 15-40 in summer and 5 30 for winter in both our 7.3 trucks- the lighter weight oil is so much better in the winter! Easier starts and i feel it offers better lubrication to parts at first start/warm up period.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Whats the best oil flitter to use for a 7.3l powerstroke?


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

for 7.3s 5w40 full synthetic winter,cj4 15 40 summer. I must say I have hundreds of customers who run any old oil and have seen over 300.000 relatively trouble free miles, clean oil is best, it seems the only fallout from lazy maintenance is injector stiction, the 7.3 is not prone to bearing or cam issues even when neglected. we have only replaced 2 over the years,both from air filters/intake ducts not connected for years. the 6.0 is a different story but we recommend the same oils. we rarely see over 200.000 trouble free miles miles even with strick maintenance.


----------



## danskool (Jan 5, 2010)

ddb maine;1495119 said:


> another hand for 5w-40 rotella full syn.


Same here.. Winter/summer

01 7.3L


----------



## foufas (Dec 14, 2010)

I use Rotella T-6 5w-40 with a Wix filter in my 03 6.0 with 137,000 miles.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

My fiancee has a 2003 Superduty with the 6.0 that she bought new and has used Motorcraft 10W-30 diesel oil the entire time along with a Motorcraft filter. Truck only has about 78,000 miles on it but never any issues or oil leaks.

Wayne


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Rotella 5w40 with motorcraft filter..I think I will run it year round, the truck really seems to like it. I am sending it in for testing at the 5k mark to see how it looks. It runs way quieter and the cold starts have been way better even compared to the 10w30 last year. 21 bucks a gallon at Walmart, can't beat it.


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

Never use anything else but a motorcraft or racor filter for 6.0's.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

ULM2013;1539289 said:


> Never use anything else but a motorcraft or racor filter for 6.0's.


Well when ya end up with motor crap filter in the engine you'll change your mind then they are pure garbage. Wix is first then maybe Puralator that all I use die all my vehicles including drag car


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I use Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel oil 5w40 all year. Smoother cold starts and she seems to like it much better. On the filters, I'm with JLM, aftermarket filters in general cause nothing but problems for the 6.0


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

DIRISHMAN;1539294 said:


> Well when ya end up with motor crap filter in the engine you'll change your mind then they are pure garbage. Wix is first then maybe Puralator that all I use die all my vehicles including drag car


Wix and any aftermarket filter for a 6.0 is a big No No! And there is no problem with international filters fyi


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

Wix are good for lots of motors. But heres the whole spheel on the 6.0 and aftermarkets
http://www.thedieselstop.com/forums/f23/wix-fuel-filters-same-oem-no-they-not-here-proof-91804/


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Motorcraft is made by racor and or wix at times all about money.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Just an FYI on Rotella synthetic oil. It is conventional oil with a man made process of making all the molecules one even size.


----------

